# Best hive feeder that wont drown bees



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So the pail setup isnt working for me....
> Im not a fan of frame feeders, i just want to pop the hive lid & fill, does anybody have any luck with any hive top freeders with minimal drowning? If so which ones?


Zip bags - Zero drowning.
Search - been discussed much already.

Nothing wrong with jars either (zero drowning) - I'd give you dozen of those.
I save those standard salsa jars (short and stocky) just for that - feeding.

No need to be looking for some magic device while tried and true (and free and simple) devices are still working fine just as before.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Ive tried jars, their sucking them dry within hours...so i imagine theyd empty the bags just as quick, their draining 1gal pails in a day....i need something with more storage which is why i was thinking hive tops. At the current consumption rate ive debated running a rubber hose hooked up to a 5 gal gravity fed bucket running hose with pinholes through each of the hives


----------



## bakerjw (Jun 7, 2021)

I've been having very good luck with ziploc bags. About a liter at a time.
I'm going to try the paint can method too.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

> Ive tried jars, their sucking them dry within hours.


OK, well, what are you looking for?
Easy way out? LOL

I assume you at least set enough jars to amount to about a gallon at a time (because it sounds like you are in winter feeding mode - which is a bit early IMO).

I mean if you mean to feed fast and furiously (and they take it) - you WILL need to keep adding the feed every day/every other day (be it the jars, bags, or a pail). What exactly is wrong there?

They will fill their storage and they will stop taking the feed then (and maybe even swarm).
It is not like you are stuck feeding them for eternity now.
You feed them until they are full and that's it.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I have 34 hives and use the Mann Lake top feeders. They hold 4-1/2 gallons but I stay around 2 gallons due to the weight of the syrup and potential spilling if you need to take them off to add a box. The 2 gallons of syrup, in early and late season is more than sufficient and helps limiting opening of hives causing any chilling. They're made so if you do open the top, there's only limited heat loss while adding. Of course saying this may open another can of worms


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

GregV said:


> mean if you mean to feed fast and furiously (and they take it) - you WILL need to keep adding the feed every day/every other day.


I want to feed fast & furiously, all but one hive is empty....like they have very little to nothing stored...not sure if my area isnt good or its because their first year or what, lots & lots of empty comb, i just cant see them filling & capping by winter by themselves. I took a frame of honey from each a few months ago,wishing i wouldntve now, but even then it was just a frame but yea now im pannicking.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

LarryBud said:


> and use the Mann Lake top feeders


Which one? And you have few/acceptable drownings?


----------



## bakerjw (Jun 7, 2021)

I am in the same boat. A month ago my hive was doing well. Capped brood and plenty of stores.
Yesterday, it was bleak. Bees EVERYWHERE but no capped brood and nothing stored. The bees were so think that I had no hope of finding the queen.
I have a thread on that also listed.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Newbeek2021 said:


> but even then it was just a frame but yea now im pannicking.


Sounds like you maybe do need to feed "fast & furiously".
Well, instead of inventing something over-complicated as if an "easy" way out - just keep adding the feed daily or so. 
That's what it is.

However, no need to panic - bees totally winter on dry feed too. 
The dry winter feed is an easy way out, actually.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

bakerjw said:


> have a thread on that also listed


I know...im following that thread lol, waiting for something that makes sense for my situation lol


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

bakerjw said:


> Yesterday, it was bleak. Bees EVERYWHERE but no capped brood and nothing stored.


You too need not to panic.
It is better to have bees, because (unlike them) sugar is cheap and readily accessible.
Your bees simply converted all stores into the bees (not perfect, but this is a different subject).
Well, just feed them with cheap and accessible sugar.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Which one? And you have few/acceptable drownings?


I use these: 10 Frame Top Feeder w/Super - Each | Bee Hive Feeders | Mann Lake Ltd.

The only drowning issues that I have had was putting too much syrup into them and then having to remove them. My self created tsunami of syrup drowned a few, not many, when I picked up the feeder box. Like everything else in beekeeping, eventually you figure it out.

I had seen your post/comments of expanding your apiaries, something that I have done and am planning to go up to 60 or 70 hives next Spring, "good Lord willing and the crik don't rise. (my Mom was from nearby Johnsonburg Pa). Not to high jack the thread but buying pallets of boxes, covers, tripling tools is not only quite expensive but a hell of a lot of work-properly painting a pallet of deeps is a several day project. Something I didn't think out when I charged into it.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

LarryBud said:


> buying pallets of boxes, covers, tripling tools is not only quite expensive but a hell of a lot of work-properly painting a pallet of deeps is a several day project.


Trust me im learning lol, ive been basically buying in pieces, 5 bodies here, 3 bottom boards there etc etc, i realize im paying more in the long run but just starting out its hard to justify spending $5k or so on equipment just for it to sit in the shed until needed. PLUS i want to make sure im gonna stick with it & not give it up this time next year (not that i think i will but then again i dont think that about any new hobby so...just trying to keep it realistic. But yes, very much a pain to realize im out of needed equipment, i need a deep box....ok letme order a handful, get them in 2 weeks, assemble & paint & now i have it a month after i needed it....
Baby steps though, i wont be discouraged


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Ive tried jars, their sucking them dry within hours...so i imagine theyd empty the bags just as quick, their draining 1gal pails in a day....i need something with more storage which is why i was thinking hive tops. At the current consumption rate ive debated running a rubber hose hooked up to a 5 gal gravity fed bucket running hose with pinholes through each of the hives


I have tried hive top feeders and they are prone to drowning bees in large numbers. For the Fall, I am using these: 2 Gal Feeder Pail & Lid I am also experimenting with these: Miller Little Giant Beekeeping Bucket Feeder, 2 Gal. I place these over the hole on the inner cover filled with 1 : 1 syrup and I place an empty deep box over the bucket and the telescoping outer cover to protect the buckets from UV deterioration. Before I put the bucket on I place 3 Healthy Bee food patties cut up into 36 small strips evenly distributed across the frame top bars of the lower and upper deep brood boxes. The bees quickly consume the patties before the SHB's find them and the light syrup has a nice stimulation effect on the hive providing the maximum nutrition for the production of Winter bees.


----------



## GFWestTexas (Jul 10, 2021)

I use Miller top feeders with screens, I loose very few bee’s to drowning, and can feed up to 4 gallons at a time. During winter, I fill the syrup storage cavities with burlap and leave them on as it provides for ventilation and removal of moisture. So they kind of serve as a two for one.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

LarryBud said:


> use these: 10 Frame Top Feeder w/Super - Each | Bee Hive Feeders | Mann Lake Ltd.


I just ordered 8 of them
_throws up in my mouth_
So we will see!


GFWestTexas said:


> I fill the syrup storage cavities with burlap and leave them on as it provides for ventilation and removal of moisture


I also seen/read about this, filling them with a media like wood shavings or burlap. So gonna try that, figure if im getting use out of them 3/4 of the year then i can justify the price. 
We will see what happens!


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I started with hive top feeders but between the ants and removing it with syrup in it I moved to ziplock bags. Moving one with syrup in it was a problem until I started putting them on top of queen excluder. This past spring I bought 6 frame feeders and wish I had started with them. I mix up the syrup at home in a bucket and take it to my bee yard. Pour it into a water can for flowers and fill the frame feeders. Absolutely worked better than I could have imagined.


----------



## Alto Beek (Jun 26, 2021)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So the pail setup isnt working for me....
> Im not a fan of frame feeders, i just want to pop the hive lid & fill, does anybody have any luck with any hive top freeders with minimal drowning? If so which ones?


I'm new to bees - have two hives - I use Dadant hive top feeders, they hold a lot (haven't measured) at least a gallon and I have had no trouble with drowned bees. They have been very successful for me AND I don't have to open the hive to feed the bees, especially useful when bees eat the syrup at the rate mine do, gallon in two days. Mind you there's not much for the bees to eat this time of year in high desert pines and junipers. They are based on Miller design.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

The hive top feeders like the ones Mann Lake sell are convenient to use. No bees flying out of the hive. They dont take up one or more frames worth of space like the frame feeders do. Frames that have to be replaced if you want a full upper story. The have their good points like feeding a cell starter etc. There are much cheaper solutions than the Mann Lake ones but they dont drown bees and are easy to manage if robbing is an issue.


----------



## Alto Beek (Jun 26, 2021)

GFWestTexas said:


> I use Miller top feeders with screens, I loose very few bee’s to drowning, and can feed up to 4 gallons at a time. During winter, I fill the syrup storage cavities with burlap and leave them on as it provides for ventilation and removal of moisture. So they kind of serve as a two for one.


that is a great idea, wish I'd thought about that when i bought my moisture boxes/quilt boxes for the "insulating/venting" qualities - Oh well, it's only money


----------



## Emmett (Mar 24, 2021)

I have and have used Mann Lake top feeders, and for some reason my bees refuse to feed "fast and furiously" from them while they will chug frame feeders, so, now I only use frame feeders. There would be a few bees in the top feeder, but only a few at a time. I even let them "discover" them for days, and put in Anise extract or whatever that stuff is in there. As soon as I put the frame feeders in, they're all over it.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

I've never lost a bee to drowning in my sugar blocks. 😁


----------



## bakerjw (Jun 7, 2021)

GregV said:


> You too need not to panic.
> It is better to have bees, because (unlike them) sugar is cheap and readily accessible.
> Your bees simply converted all stores into the bees (not perfect, but this is a different subject).
> Well, just feed them with cheap and accessible sugar.


Sage guidance. Very much appreciated.


----------



## jtgoral (Mar 24, 2018)

GregV said:


> Zip bags - Zero drowning.
> Search - been discussed much already.
> 
> Nothing wrong with jars either (zero drowning) - I'd give you dozen of those.
> ...


I use thin bags like ones in produce section of the supermarket. No need to make any cuts, bees punch holes to get to syrup from the bag. The roll is over 600 bags at Amazon...


----------



## aiannar974 (Mar 29, 2017)

Has anyone used these? Rapid feeders

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08T6GQGV9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_H8DJ9ZVR0T655WBYQ6XN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Your link wont load for me


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

aiannar974 said:


> Has anyone used these? Rapid feeders
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08T6GQGV9/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_fabc_H8DJ9ZVR0T655WBYQ6XN?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Yes, but not from Amazon. Blythewood seems to have the best prices on Rapid style feeders I have found. (Curentlly $6.95) Shipping is kind of high so you need order more than a few.

Work great, very few drowned bees. May have to put a weight on the the inner cup since they do not snap in place like the original ones.

And yes, your link is broken. Try this, Amazon Rapid feeder


----------



## cwoodar0 (Jun 13, 2021)

Don't make fun of us, but we use a dog water bowl. A big 2.5 gal one with a handful of mulch and rocks for the bees to stand on. They can empty it in less than 3 hrs and not one dead bee. Let's see if I can upload a photo. 2.5 gal is nice because 10lb sugar and the rest water is a decent ratio


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

aiannar974 said:


> Has anyone used these? Rapid feeders


Thats what i started out with except mine are yellow & think i got them from betterbee or mannlake, work well, just have to fill often. 



cwoodar0 said:


> Don't make fun of us, but we use a dog water bowl


Points for creativity! Hey whatever works right!?


----------



## bakerjw (Jun 7, 2021)

cwoodar0 said:


> Don't make fun of us, but we use a dog water bowl. A big 2.5 gal one with a handful of mulch and rocks for the bees to stand on. They can empty it in less than 3 hrs and not one dead bee. Let's see if I can upload a photo. 2.5 gal is nice because 10lb sugar and the rest water is a decent ratio


Do you fit that on top of the frames? 

A funny side story. Last year we took in a starving kitten who'd been attacked by a dog and lost a leg. She's a total character. One day we noticed water on the floor near their waterer like yours. We finally caught her splashing water out of the bowl so that she could try to get the water bubbles on the inside.


----------



## cwoodar0 (Jun 13, 2021)

Bakerjw, its not fitting for inside the hive. Its very large. The photo makes the feeder look small. I have it outside the front window where we can monitor it, and the aussies can watch the bees feed.


----------



## Norcal Mtns (Mar 28, 2021)

I use the Dadant hive top feeders with the screen. Putting silicone caulk around the bottom of the screen stopped drowning. But these are the old style and the newer ones may have fixed that issue.

However, the bees should be downsizing by now, so I am careful to not to feed too much and cause a population explosion. Without nectar sources you will be feeding all winter. Commercial guys want to go to almond pollination strong, but at the same time my area still does not have a nectar flow yet that early in spring. So I feed less now and later next year.

Still, your bees sound desperate and you are doing what you can. Just keep an eye on the situation. Best of luck.


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

1 gal. pails are working. Why use something else?

Feed until they have this amount of stores:

minimum: minimum stores not for winter.
maximum: There's only enough empty comb for them to do stuff.
You could also feed solid sugar. They might not eat it. They don't like it, so it might be the best way to slow their eating. You have to keep it wet.

feeders:

free: containers you're not using, or recycling containers
inverted: Melt holes in a food jar lid.
top entrance: a container with wood, then straw

easy to clean
Refilling top entrance feeders could be unhygienic.

problems with bags
How do you clean them easily?
How do you obtain and dispose of them?
If it breaks, it floods.

feeders I like so far

invered
Use it over a hole in an inner or outer cover.

top entrance
easy to find
feeds fast
If you don't have enough inverted feeders, use it in the empty hive box for the big winter feed.

solid sugar


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Ive tried jars, their sucking them dry within hours...so i imagine theyd empty the bags just as quick, their draining 1gal pails in a day....i need something with more storage which is why i was thinking hive tops. At the current consumption rate ive debated running a rubber hose hooked up to a 5 gal gravity fed bucket running hose with pinholes through each of the hives


Do they still need to be fed? They'll ALWAYS take feed.

That said. Paint cans, you can fit 5 of them under a 10-frame deep shell. I've never had a robbing issue or a drowning issue with them. They work like a charm. The hive top ones and the frame feeder ones it seems like some bees always drown. The hive top ones if you don't somehow seal the screen they inevitably get into it and drown (at least with the kind I have). Most bee deaths are pretty minor. But it seems like some bees are just really dumb about it and you'll have a colony that fills a one gallon frame feeder with dead bees because they're total idiots, I guess.


----------



## TheOhioBurtts (Jul 6, 2011)

Use top feeder but fill the two compartments full of straw, pour 2 gallons in each side, bees will walk on the straw to feed, minimal losses.
Good luck


----------



## johnhale (May 13, 2020)

I use the Ceracell hivetop feeders (Ceracell 10 Frame Top Feeder). They work great, I have zero drowning, and I can pop the cover, add syrup and replace it and the bees never know. I generally only put in 2 gallons (because of the weight) and depending on the time of year it can last 4-5 days. 

They are a little pricey, so for my small apiary, I can afford them, but there is no way a sideliner or professional could afford that cost per hive. 

John Hale
A Maryland Backyard Beekeeper


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGf14_VoKllfrfUxAUdIouQ


----------



## Bob D (May 15, 2005)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So the pail setup isnt working for me....
> Im not a fan of frame feeders, i just want to pop the hive lid & fill, does anybody have any luck with any hive top freeders with minimal drowning? If so which ones?


Pierco have an awesome feeder! I won't use anything else anymore! It's a hive top feeder that has access for the bees in the center and all 4 corners. The bees can't actually get into the fluid to drown! NO DROWNING! And, because the bees aren't actually inside it, you can take off the outer cover and pour the feed in without upsetting the bees. If you want to feed dry food like pollen or sugar or whatever, you can pop of the center cover and the 4 corners allowing the bees access. I Love it! Even bought one for a nuc!

Here's a link: 10 Frame Top Feeder by Ceracell NZ – Pierco 

I bought 10 for my hives and 1 for my nuc. Looks like everyone loves them. They are sold out at the moment. But I think you'll REALLY Love it!


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

We use a 2 gallon bucket with holes in the lid. We put a hive body over it so no robbing OR damage from the Sun. This works well but note, there is a balance. Sugar water will go bad..
We also open feed around 300 hives in each yard as we do not have time to feed each one. Also some times of the year we open feed a pollen. Wish you well


----------



## jacole101 (Jun 2, 2019)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So the pail setup isnt working for me....
> Im not a fan of frame feeders, i just want to pop the hive lid & fill, does anybody have any luck with any hive top freeders with minimal drowning? If so which ones?


I have used these top feeders for 3 years and have had great luck with minimal drownings.









10 Frame Unfinished Top Feeder w/Shallow Super


This Top Feeder Super comes completely assembled and ready to use. Featuring a galvanized steel safety screen to prevent drowning of bees




texasbeesupply.com


----------



## Akovia (Aug 3, 2020)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So the pail setup isnt working for me....
> Im not a fan of frame feeders, i just want to pop the hive lid & fill, does anybody have any luck with any hive top freeders with minimal drowning? If so which ones?


I have tried several different methods. Best for far are hivetop box feeders with wood rafts to prevent drowning. Straw also works. Holds about three gallons I guess.


----------



## Montyb (May 27, 2013)

Newbeek2021 said:


> So the pail setup isnt working for me....
> Im not a fan of frame feeders, i just want to pop the hive lid & fill, does anybody have any luck with any hive top freeders with minimal drowning? If so which ones?


Glory bee has the feeders I’ve been using. They work great and not that expensive


----------



## Akovia (Aug 3, 2020)

LarryBud said:


> I use these: 10 Frame Top Feeder w/Super - Each | Bee Hive Feeders | Mann Lake Ltd.
> 
> The only drowning issues that I have had was putting too much syrup into them and then having to remove them. My self created tsunami of syrup drowned a few, not many, when I picked up the feeder box. Like everything else in beekeeping, eventually you figure it out.
> 
> ...


*Graco Magnum 262800 X5 Stand Airless Paint Sprayer, Blue

makes quick work of painting deeps*


----------



## jtgoral (Mar 24, 2018)

I bought a roll of 620 grocery bags (thin, unlike ziplock). I fill like a half of the bag with the 1:1 syrup +1 tblsp/2 bags of MegaBee and make a knot. I wash it under water to remove sugar traces outside to prevent robbing. There is no need to make cuts on the bag once in the hive, the bees will punch holes in the bag. In my case it takes 2-3 days to empty it. I find this to be a very good way of feeding for a backyard beekeeper like me. I have 6 frames boxes, 6FR over 6FR, not typical, but plastic bags are very flexible dimmensionwise

This is a different method I use without killing the bees:


----------



## nubee (Nov 18, 2011)

LarryBud said:


> I use these: 10 Frame Top Feeder w/Super - Each | Bee Hive Feeders | Mann Lake Ltd.
> 
> The only drowning issues that I have had was putting too much syrup into them and then having to remove them. My self created tsunami of syrup drowned a few, not many, when I picked up the feeder box. Like everything else in beekeeping, eventually you figure it out.
> 
> ...


I have been using those 10 frame top feeders w/super for years and love them! When I first got them I had a problem with them getting around the screen at the bottom of the feeder and drowning but over the winter, the first year, I took them off and caulked around the screen with acrylic caulk and let them sit for 6 months before I used them again. Took care of the problem 100%! These feeders will hold about 4 gallons. I love that when I need to fill them I don't have to put on my jacket and gloves...just remove the top cover and fill the feeder. The bees can't get out through the top feeder!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I make my own migratory covers (meaning not telescoping, can be pried off with hive tool, I use a 3 inch hole saw, make a hole in the middle, staple #8 hardware cloth on the inside, set my quart feed jar on top, lids from Dadant usually, and, if I am worried about rain or attempted robbing, I put an Illinois medium box on top with a telescoping cover and a rock to hold it on. Works great for me.


----------



## nubee (Nov 18, 2011)

Live Oak said:


> I have tried hive top feeders and they are prone to drowning bees in large numbers. For the Fall, I am using these: 2 Gal Feeder Pail & Lid I am also experimenting with these: Miller Little Giant Beekeeping Bucket Feeder, 2 Gal. I place these over the hole on the inner cover filled with 1 : 1 syrup and I place an empty deep box over the bucket and the telescoping outer cover to protect the buckets from UV deterioration. Before I put the bucket on I place 3 Healthy Bee food patties cut up into 36 small strips evenly distributed across the frame top bars of the lower and upper deep brood boxes. The bees quickly consume the patties before the SHB's find them and the light syrup has a nice stimulation effect on the hive providing the maximum nutrition for the production of Winter bees.


I use these and at first I had a problem with bees drowning because the screen didn't fit tight enough around the tub. I caulked around the screen and now I never have drowning bees! Love those feeders! When you remove the lid to fill the feeder the bees can't get at you because of the screen. No need to put your gloves and jacket on! Holds about 4 gallons!


----------



## blain1976 (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm a fan of the frame feeders. I know you said you don't like them, but I find they're the best option for me. I use the Mann Lake feeders with the wooden caps on top and 2 circular ladders that go down into the syrup. I simply pop the cover and add syrup if needed. You can put corks or sticks in the ladders to help aid the bees. I have found that some bees don't need the assistance as there are zero drowned bees and others could use the help. Either way though, I don't think the amount of drowned bees is substantial.

As for bucket feeders, I just don't like the idea of drilling a hole in my lids with the idea that I might some day not like feeding with buckets. Other internal feeders, I don't like the idea of having an extra hive body to house the feeder. External feeders, I don't like the idea of feeding other bees since mine eat enough as it is.


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

nubee said:


> I use these and at first I had a problem with bees drowning because the screen didn't fit tight enough around the tub. I caulked around the screen and now I never have drowning bees! Love those feeders! When you remove the lid to fill the feeder the bees can't get at you because of the screen. No need to put your gloves and jacket on! Holds about 4 gallons!


I have several of these hive top feeders that I also caulked around the screen edges sitting out in my storage building. It made no difference.


----------



## Justjane (Feb 14, 2021)

for out door feeding I use three gallon buckets and drill holes all around the top, put the lid on and turn upside down on a level surface. It does a good job for me. When it’s time to shut them up for winter I make large candy boards.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Your link wont load for me


Amazon.com: 4 PCS Rapid Bee Feeder Beehive Entrance Feeder Hive Top Bee Feeder Round Feeder Honeybee Hive Feeder Water or Sugar Syrup Feeding Equipment Bee Drinking Beekeeping Equipment : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback all! Ive tried alot of those products already, decided to go with mannlakes hive tops (which should be arriving today) so i can not only feed but add media in the winter to collect moisture. We will see how it goes!
Thanks all


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback all! Ive tried alot of those products already, decided to go with mannlakes hive tops (which should be arriving today) so i can not only feed but add media in the winter to collect moisture. We will see how it goes!


I have a number of those. They work fine. 
Two things, consider silicon-ing the seam where the screen meets the black plastic reservoir. Older models didn't have a keeper the newer ones do, but both still sometimes let bees squeeze under. 

These are great for warm season feeding (like right now), but bees are very slow to take feed from them once the cooler weather sets in. It's a bit of a long trip for them to get to the feed. It's also pretty isolated from the cluster, so their warmth doesn't really transfer to the feed compared to something right on top of the cluster like a paint can or baggie (I really don't like baggies). So if it's getting into the 40s at night, the syrup chills to the point the bees can't take it and there's not enough warm hours during the day to raise the temp enough for them to be able to take it. You can get around this a bit maybe by timed feeding or feeding warmed syrup. But that's always a royal pain. 

I wouldn't leave them on during winter, but that's obviously your call. 

Unfortunately there's not a one-size-fits-all feeder in most cases. There's always trade offs. These are a pretty solid, all-around choice though. I've got these hive tops, paint cans, and frame feeders in the arsenal.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Mannlake also dropped the price $4 a feeder after i placed my order....guess i ordered the last of their high priced lumber materials they had on the shelf lol. Smh


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Mannlake also dropped the price $4 a feeder after i placed my order....guess i ordered the last of their high priced lumber materials they had on the shelf lol. Smh


And a bunch of stuff is 9% off starting today, I think. Mann Lake has gotten so expensive compared to what it used to be. My last order of stuff (earlier this summer) went elsewhere because I saved like $150 compared to Mann Lake. And their shipping used to take a couple days and now it's... a couple weeks. If I'm going to wait for extra time why pay more?

I paid $113 for a five pack of those when I last bought them..


----------



## Nicksotherhoney (Jun 10, 2017)

I use one gallon paint cans. You can put up to five in one hive..


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Right but im assuming your setting them right on top of the frames? That worries me, i dont wanna drown a hive in the event something goes wrong


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Nicksotherhoney said:


> I use one gallon paint cans. You can put up to five in one hive..


Best all-around feeder, IMO.  And they take the feed FAST. SO fast.



Newbeek2021 said:


> Right but im assuming your setting them right on top of the frames? That worries me, i dont wanna drown a hive in the event something goes wrong


Nah, never had a bee drown from paint cans. Have had plenty drown in hive tops and frame feeders.

Paint cans do kind of require another (deep) box to put around them. But other than that minor inconvenience, it's not too bad at all. You need the boxes anyway, right?
I have a lot of paint cans, they're about $6 each (when I bought them years ago) as the going rate. Places like Home Depot sell them, but they're expensive and lid sold separate. I bought a lot of them on eBay.


----------



## mfsheffield (Mar 9, 2020)

I agree with the Ceracell. Best feeder I have found. No drowning and in the winter can convert to dry sugar with ease. Made of a plastic that lasts years.


----------



## oldsap (May 1, 2016)

LarryBud said:


> I use these: 10 Frame Top Feeder w/Super - Each | Bee Hive Feeders | Mann Lake Ltd.
> 
> The only drowning issues that I have had was putting too much syrup into them and then having to remove them. My self created tsunami of syrup drowned a few, not many, when I picked up the feeder box. Like everything else in beekeeping, eventually you figure it out.
> 
> ...


If people worry about drowning with hive top feeders just add floats or straw for the bees to climb on. Miller feeders are the best to throw on weight fast.


----------



## nfg831 (Jun 18, 2021)

Newbeek2021 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback all! Ive tried alot of those products already, decided to go with mannlakes hive tops (which should be arriving today) so i can not only feed but add media in the winter to collect moisture. We will see how it goes!
> Thanks all
> View attachment 65224


I have used these. Out of the four, one worked good, the other three let bees in between the wire and side. Too many drowned bees. I could have caulked it, but I switched to using half gallon mason jars on top of inner cover inside a deep super. For the price mannlake charges for those, they should have a better fit.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I saw in some of their literature that they were new and improved in regard to the bees getting out into the syrup tub via a gap under the screen sides. I did notice this problem 7 or so years ago but cured it by putting two sticks about 3/8 inch thick on top of the frames in the box below. These pieces about 4 inches long touch the bottom of the tub halves and support them preventing the gallons of warm syrup from pushing the bottoms down away from the screen bottoms. No more problems! I dont know what the modification is; perhaps a deeper groove for the bottom of the screen to sit in or reinforcement to the plastic tub. Perhaps just a couple of lumps to do the same think as my sticks to prevent sagging.


----------

